# Toronto



## d_lash (Aug 30, 2014)

Heading to Toronto at the end of July. Recommendations for coffee/food anyone?


----------



## Jochen (Jun 18, 2016)

I had some good and cheap meals in the Asian part of the city. Just use trip advisor and you'll be alright.

Lovely city! It's huge but not overwhelming like some other big city's tend to be. We did a guided bike tour with Toronto Bicycle Tours which is a nice thing to do in the first days of your stay so you get a good overview of the city. Have fun!


----------



## Jochen (Jun 18, 2016)

I just remembered me something! We stayed a few days in a room on Dundas Street and across the road there was a bakery which had a lot of delicious things to eat for breakfast. Lovely pastery, bread with some italian ham or anything else if you want, even bacon and eggs. It has some tables to enjoy your breakfast and last but not least, pretty good espresso too!

https://goo.gl/maps/WSfQB9SCwDz


----------



## d_lash (Aug 30, 2014)

I didn't make it to Dundas St - it was a bit too far out my way unfortunately.

Tried Dineen Coffee on Yonge St - looked the part but all show, coffee was no good.

Was just coming round to the idea of surviving without when we found this place on Jarvis St, between Adelaide and Richmond: http://www.fahrenheitcoffee.com. Absolutely top espresso and brew. A few beans available, locally roasted specifically for the store. They had a natural Ethiopian that was magnificent. Can't recommend highly enough. The holiday inn express is across the road, but is a bit crappy as far as hotels go.


----------



## jamonation (Dec 29, 2015)

Ah damn I am late to this but am from Toronto. Glad you found fahrenheit, they're one of my favourites in that area. Did you ask who they get their beans from? There are relatively few roasters in Toronto compared to Calgary, Vancouver, or here in the UK. It's rather strange, so I'd be curious to hear who they use.


----------

